# wohl der kleinste ketten Spanner der Welt :)



## locdog (6. Juni 2006)

Das ist das Ergebnis nach 5 stunden kombinieren, schleifen, bohren. Ein eher  unzerstörbarer linker-sidehoptauglicher, Kettenspanner den man kaum sieht  den haken kann man auch nicht brechen weil keiner da ist 

Wiegen tut das 7075 alu Teil mit allem gerade mal 36g !!!  Das scheis point ding 110g.
Der spannt so schon stark die kette das ich gleich mal denn haslichen kettenstrabenschutz runter machen konnte (-50g  ) und konstruktions- bedingt ist ehr dabei einigermaßen elastisch also wird die kette nicht überspannt.

also 126g gespart ! 







wo ist er denn?






na wo denn






immer noch nicht zu sehen







jaaa, da ist ehr 






sidehoptauglichkeitstest


----------



## Trialmaniax (6. Juni 2006)

hey, das fetzt in kombination mit dem Schaltauge. Bricht er doch ab, musst du dir aber immer wieder nen neuen basteln. Aber trotzallem gefällt mir das alles sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ecols (6. Juni 2006)

feine arbeit.. nur leider funktioniert diese idee eben nicht bei vielen rahmen naben kombinationen..  
mit einer SS nabe kommt man meist zu weit nach "außen" um die kette noch nach oben spannen zu können.. oder man schleift halt einfach so an den streben an..  

aber wo's geht sicherlich eine lösung nah am optimum..


----------



## AxLpAc (6. Juni 2006)

sehr hübsch - würd ich noch in der blechbude arbeiten, wo ich mal war würd ich mich an sowas auch mal ransetzen...


----------



## koxxrider (6. Juni 2006)

also mit nem 20" hat man so en problem nich !!!!


----------



## Monty98 (6. Juni 2006)

oder mit so einem ss-hoffmann


----------



## trail-kob (6. Juni 2006)

naja meiner war in 5 min gefertigt und wiegt nichtmal 50g mit schraube und rad... weiss jetzt nich ob meiner schön aussieht wie deiner, das muss man die lassen aber einmal raufgematscht und das wars dann auch wieder ...


ne sieht sehr fein gearbeitet aus. funktion ist sicherlich topgewärleistet


----------



## locdog (6. Juni 2006)

es dauerte deshalb so lange da das erste model zu weit nach unten hing, ich wolte das maxiumum rausholen, jetzt hat das blech was die rolle tragt eine biegung wie ein bumerang (sieht man an den schrauben). jetzt ragt es kaum nach unten, also kaum hebelwirkung. wen man jetzt so irdegnwie gegenknalt und das kann man nur beim side hope den wenn man auf den HR steht knalt man beim abrutschen gegen den dropaut und nicht gegen den spanner. also beim gegenknallen kann sich der spanner nach oben kaum verbiegen, nach innen auch fast nicht da der dropout eine grosse auflage bietet. nach ausen wehre noch ne moglichkeit aber dafur muste man eien mega SCHEISTAG haben damit man mit dem miniding hangenbleibt und nach ausen verbiegt. wie gesagt es ist aus 7075 (hartestes alu) und 3mm stark und klein. morgen mache ich die erste probefart


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2006)

saugeil  genau sowas wollt ich mir auch machen, quasi n verlängertes Schaltauge. 
Die Schaltaugen vom Hifi und XTP2 sind ja identisch... Kannst du mir auch so ein Ding machen?


----------



## locdog (6. Juni 2006)

uff,hmm, ist so halt noch so ne sache mit der kette, ich hab ziemlich wenig spielraum fur die spannung, heist ich kann NUR das setup fachren, packe ich ne sram kette mus ich mir ein neues teil bauen, usw :| also doch eine ziemlieche masarbeit, wie schon ecols geschreiben hat


----------



## ChrisKing (6. Juni 2006)

jo kann ich mir schon denken, dass des bissl fummelig is. Wenn dir die Arbeit zu viel is, kannst mir auch einfach ne "Profilskizze" geben, dann lass ich mir das hier irgendwo machen, vielleicht aus Carbon... wollt ich eh machen.


Is das Ding von hinten gesehen, komplett gerade oder ist des n bisschen in Richtung der Speichen gebogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (7. Juni 2006)

alles komplet gerade, 7075 alu sollte man auch nicht biegen.
das teil werde ich nach der testfart genauer bearbeiten, polieren, pimpen halt  dan werd ich auch gleich nen skoliertos foto machen, gut zum abpauschen


----------



## ChrisKing (7. Juni 2006)

cool, danke


----------



## TheBASStian (7. Juni 2006)

Ja, in der Tat eine sehr clevere, praktische Lösung.
Schade nur, dass es so eine Bastel-Anpassarbeit nötig macht.


----------



## trialnega (11. Juni 2006)

sau sau geil!!!!!!!


LOCDOG FOR PRESEDENT!


----------



## locdog (11. Juni 2006)

danke trialnega 

nachste woche mus ich das ding bischien andern da ich dchon kaum nach oben schpannen kann. wen meine neue kurbel kommt mach ich die versporchenen bilder


----------



## Georg G. (11. Juni 2006)

ich find des Teil richtig geil......gute Arbeit locdog


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspohla (15. Juni 2006)

das Ding ist sehr geil aber dein farbiger Hinterbau gefällt mich noch viel besser...
bekommst 10 von 10 Punkten......


----------



## speedy_j (24. Juni 2006)

hi locdog

hat sich denn nun dein spanner im praxistest bewärt? denke nämlich über eine ähnliche lösung nach.

hab an meinem neuen rahmen erst mal den zweirolligen point-spanner montiert, was aber schon sehr aufwendig war, da ich einiges ändern musste, damit er ordentlich hält.
sidehop tauglich ist er aber überhaupt nicht, da er auch auf der seite montiert ist, auf der ich springe. einmal weggerutscht und schon dürfte die konstruktion im eimer sein.

musst du eigentlich beim laufrad ausbauen auch das komplette "schaltauge" mit abmontieren?


----------



## locdog (24. Juni 2006)

HI
Ok., bis dato funktioniert es aber ich muss das ganze modifizieren.

1, rechtersidehop: bist jest bin ich nur 2 mal gegen gesemmelt, wen das VR schon 10-15cm von der kannte entwernt ist kannst du uberhaptnicht gegenknallen weil rad ubers HR runerrutscht.

2,spannung: hier muss ich was machen. Den Spanner habe ich aus 3mm 7075mm gemacht. Das problem ist aber wen ich einen gap mache beschleinigt die kette beim landen so das sich das ganze verzieht, weil das spannrolchen ja 3-4cm vom eigentlichen spanner weit weg ist. Klingt kommisch ist aber so, deshalb wurde ich eher zu 4 mm oder eventuel 5mm alu raten, am basten wehre es gleich Carbon zu nehmen. Ich noch was da aus 5mm, das wird scharf aussehen und verziehen kann es sich uberhaupt nicht. Auserdem Carbon halt ne mange aus.

3.raddemontage: ist eigentlich ganz einfach. Man muss die rechte naben schraube ganz rausdrehen, der spanner wird immer noch durch die schaltaugenhalterungsschraube (man, was fur ein wort  gehalten. Dan mus man die zwei vertehlschrauben am Spanner lockern so das sie nicht mehr die kette spannen, wen notig, die schraube die naher an der kurbel ist rausdrehen dann hang das runter un man hat vel rangierplatz.
Man konnte eigentlich die schaltaugenhalterungsschraube weg lasen, so das wen man die achschraube rausdreht das ganze auch abgeht, ist eigentlich schneller, ist mir gerade so eingefallen. 

4. also, momentan wegen der verformung spannt er nicht so doll, das heist das die kette bischien gegen die strabe knalt aber sonst keine probleme, nich EINMAHL ist mir die kette durchgerutscht o.a. obwohl ich ja das SURLY ritzle habe was ja einen 1mm grosseren druchmesser hat als schimano standart :|
Also der aufwand lohnt sich.


----------



## alien1976 (11. Juli 2006)

Also ich find das Ding absolut genial. Mein Kompliment Logdog.

Ich hab mir heut 5mm Alu Material besorgt und werd mich morgen gleich ans Werk machen.

Ich glaub darauf solltest du wenn es wirklich gut ist und sich bewährt. gleich ein Patent anmelden eh es die Aisiaten machen.

Noch eine Frage?
Ist da noch ein extra Arm dran der dann die Spannrolle hält und kannst du die Kettenspannung verändern( Schraube ; Oder Feder; Oder Oder)

Wozu sind die 2 kleinen Schrauben?


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2006)

hab lange keine deteilbilder reingestelt weil halt das ding noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist. nach paar tagen mit dem alu spanner habe ich mir eins asu 3,5mmm carbon gemacht, weil das alu sich immer verbogen hat nach einen rodentlichen gap, die kette wiegt halt einiges und die verbiegt es halt (langer hebel spanner-schraube-rolle) mit dem carbon habe ich hingegen das problem nicht, aber ich verliere die spannung weil das karbon glat ist und die schrauben sind auch ein bisschien zu kurz deshalb kann ich noch nicht das ganze ordentlich verstziehen. auserdem rutscht mir das rad in der rechten aufnahme, heute abend werde ich das teil noch ein bischien modifiezieren, hier vor weg die bilder vom neuen spanner


----------



## Georg G. (13. Juli 2006)

das einzige ist, dass dein Spanner ein bisschen schief angbracht ist...


----------



## ChrisKing (13. Juli 2006)

Warum machst du des ganze nich aus einem Stück? Dann hätte sich des mit dem Verrutschen erledigt...


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2006)

Georg G. schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige ist, dass dein Spanner ein bisschen schief angbracht ist...


Falsch. Den verbiegt es wegen des Druckes von oben auf das Ritzel.


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2006)

@ecols

ganz genau, das gazne funktioniert wie nie feder, das sol so sein.

aus eine stuck kann mann das schwer machen weil man dan nicht mehr nachspannen kann.


----------



## alien1976 (13. Juli 2006)

ChrisKing schrieb:
			
		

> Warum machst du des ganze nich aus einem Stück? Dann hätte sich des mit dem Verrutschen erledigt...




Na ganz klar weil du die kette entlasten musst bein ausbauen vom Hinterrad.Wenn der aus einem Stück wär denn müsstest du den jedes mal mit abbauen.

Meine Variante  vom "Logdog" hab ich soweit jetz auch fertig und ein paar Gaps und Drops von der Laderampe haben den Test bestanden.
Hab meinen Gefedert gemacht. Nur  die Feder ist mir noch zu schwach.
Ich brauch so ne Spannfeder von den V-Brakes die wär glaub ich optimal. Zur Zeit tuts auch ne Scheibenwischerfeder.

Ich hab meinen aus 5mm Alu gebaut und daher hält er wohl vielleicht mehr aus als Logdog sein erster3mm Alu. Verwindungssteifer wird er daher auch sein, aber des wird sich dann in der Praxis zeigen. 
Da mein Ritzel net so weit vom Rahmen ist brauch ich net so ne lange schraube zu Spannrolle. Beinm Logdog sieht es doch sehr Biegsam aus.

Ich stell nachher mal ein paar Bilder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (13. Juli 2006)

So hier nun die Bilder.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]ng.de/img/UWUQL.jpg[/IMG][/URL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]][/IMG
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]bilder-hosting.de
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]]http://s2.bilder-hosting.de/img/UXQHD.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]/img/UXJ73.jpg[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Cryo-Cube (13. Juli 2006)

ey alien 
wieviel verlangst du für so ein Ding?


----------



## locdog (13. Juli 2006)

LOL, sieht ja GEIL aus, on genau so einer spanvorrichtung habe ich nicht mahl gedaht  spant das auch ordentlich die kette, sprich, schlagt die Kette gegen den Rahmen ?
kennst du das gewicht


----------



## alien1976 (14. Juli 2006)

Also das Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 65 gramm.
Mann kann aber noch ein weinig "Smolik" hinzufügen und dann spart mann sicher noch mal 20g. Also die Kettenspann ist für Normalo schon mal ausreichen. Hab einen 120cm Drop gemacht und nichts hat geklappert.
Dennoch werde ich ( Hab ich mir schon besorgt) eine Spannfeder vonn einer V-Brake modifizieren und dann denk ich ist das ganze bombastisch.

@ Cryo was hast de denn Übrig?
 Fährst du heut? Ich hät bock und zeit so ab 1800Uhr


----------



## kingspohla (14. Juli 2006)

tagchen!

@das alien:hast fein gemacht....will auch einen...los sofort 

wo hastn die aluplatte her?

gruß


----------



## Schevron (14. Juli 2006)

auch kompliment von mir. sieht 1a aus. tolle arbeit.

preis würd mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## alien1976 (14. Juli 2006)

Aluplatte habsch vom Schreiner gegenüba ach ne Quatsch vom Fensterbauer.

Preis naja wees isch net. Ist auch masgeschneidert. Also det für andere Rahmen zu bauen ist schwierig ohne die Passform des Schaltauges.


----------



## kingspohla (14. Juli 2006)

fehlt noch en geiles cnc-rädchen......sehn uns nachher dann könn wa ma quatschen...


----------



## alien1976 (14. Juli 2006)

Tunig Update

Also ich hab jetzt zwei weitere Spannfeder-Varianten für den Kettenspanner, wobei denk ich, die von der V-Brake die bessere ist ,wegen der Handhabung (die kann man sihe Bild ganz einfach ein-und aushängen beim Radwechsel)
Die andere ist vom Scheibenwischerblatt eines Autos wie die erste nur halt dolppelt gewickelt.

Ich probier beide mal so richtig aus und lege dann Bericht ab.
Von der Spannung her sind beide Varianten echt brutal. Die sind so stark das die Kette denk ich keinen Ton mehr von sich gibt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]IMG]

[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alien1976 (28. Juli 2006)

Also die Kettenspannung ist Super es gibt nichts zu meckern Bisher.
Dat Ding läuft vom feinsten.


----------



## alien1976 (22. August 2006)

he


----------



## Trialar (22. August 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> he


----------



## V!RUS (22. August 2006)

Trialar schrieb:
			
		

>



Kennst das etwa nicht? Indem man einfach einen Beitrag macht, der keinen Sinn hat, wird der Thread wieder fettgedruckt und nach oben gerückt. Somit bringt man Ahnungslose wie dich dazu draufzuklicken, hups ich gehört ja auch dazu.  

Schnell wegklicken.


----------



## alien1976 (22. August 2006)

Ne ich hatte mich im Thread vertan und konnt den Beitrag net mehr löschen...
Deswegen einfach nur he


----------



## Trialar (22. August 2006)

V!RUS schrieb:
			
		

> Kennst das etwa nicht? Indem man einfach einen Beitrag macht, der keinen Sinn hat, wird der Thread wieder fettgedruckt und nach oben gerückt. Somit bringt man Ahnungslose wie dich dazu draufzuklicken,


 
Mit Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (22. August 2006)

alien1976 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ich hatte mich im Thread vertan und konnt den Beitrag net mehr löschen...
> Deswegen einfach nur he



Ne, war ja auch nicht böse gemeint.  

Übrigens Kompliment von mir auch an die Kettenspanner, saubere Arbeit.


----------

